# 29G Biocube



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey this is my first saltwater tank. Ive had it set up for about 3 months now...my 29G Biocube. I have about a dozen snails, 6 crabs, a cleaner shrimp and a blood shrimp...i had it stocked with fish but my tank recently got nuked by velvet....so now i am letting it sit for a bit to clear the parasites out. As for corals i have a green torch, hammer head, one white and one pink finger leather, red sponge, green brain, and a green pearl bubble. Open to suggestions for re-stocking fish as well .



















































Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks Awesome man, Nice to see some pics of it. Is this your first aquarium ever? or have you had freshwater previously. I started about 2 months ago but had a cat issue which caused my tank to well, collapse. Anyways its been a while since then(got the mandarin etc.)

I am definitely a fan of that torch, I've always wanted one myself but I find I am liking SPS more now. As for stocking suggestions I would suggest a FireFish, They are know jumpers but since cubes are enclosed it would be sweet.

(Not my pic)









Cant wait to see more developments.

Happy to share some frags in the future when things grow a bit.

ps. Id be glad to steal a frag of your white Leather lol.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey man thanks....this is my first personal tank ever...my dad had a 90G freshwater cichlid tank when i was younger but i didnt really get into it...so far so good....those firefish look awsome...i actually had a blue tang and it jumped into the filter section in the back and died so it is still possible to jump out of water, just not onto the floor haha....yea definitely let me know when you have some frags...yea the white leather is one of my favorites...how would i frag it because its all sremming from one main piece?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

jamie1985 said:


> Hey man thanks....this is my first personal tank ever...my dad had a 90G freshwater cichlid tank when i was younger but i didnt really get into it...so far so good....those firefish look awsome...i actually had a blue tang and it jumped into the filter section in the back and died so it is still possible to jump out of water, just not onto the floor haha....yea definitely let me know when you have some frags...yea the white leather is one of my favorites...how would i frag it because its all sremming from one main piece?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Oh nice, well perhaps you can put a mesh where the tang jumped out? Like screen for a screen door (plastic type). Lol thats unusual for fish to jump and die without touching the floor. I have yet to frag anything myself yet besides sps, so I don't know how to cut the leather unfortunately. There are tons of people here that do know lol, input would be nice. I think I may get a pair of fire fish when I upgrade to a 20gallon. Who knows.

Have you looked at Cardinal fish? Then one that's yellow looks pretty neat.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

The pic is of the filter section of my tank and the tang jumped over the median and into the middle section where the "grill" is that the water falls through....i will have a look at the cardinal fish as well...are they compatible with clowns...my daughter is in love with them and wants more again haha

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Oops forgot to add the pic









Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

leathers are pretty easy to frag, you just cut off a branch with a blade or scissors. I use a pair of small scissors that came with a dissection kit. 

Getting the cut branch to attach to a new substrate is a bit tricky. The best way I've found is to hunt through your live rock rubble for a chunk that has a natural hole or crevice that the leather branch can be shoved into. 

Secure loosely with an elastic band if it keeps trying to float off. Then wait about a month and hopefully it will have attached. I have had the best luck by cutting off a bit below two branches, because then the elastic can lie in the crotch space between and not pinch the leather at all while holding it in place.

by this time the mother colony will have totally healed and will probably be growing a new branch where the old one was cut off. 

The only times I've not been successful were when the frag that I tried to attach was very very small. In these cases, the frag turned black in about a week or two and then disappeared, but mother colony was still fine.

Best of luck.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

JulieFish said:


> because then the elastic can lie in the crotch space between and not pinch


Sorry but its too funny  Chastity belt. Sorry Julie

Happy New Year!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

JulieFish said:


> leathers are pretty easy to frag, you just cut off a branch with a blade or scissors. I use a pair of small scissors that came with a dissection kit.


Thanks Julie, I didn't know it was that simple!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

